# PubMed- Cost effectiveness analysis of alverine/simethicone (meteospasmyl®) in the treatment of patients with ibs in Mexico.



## VSsupport (Feb 12, 2008)

[TD]
*Cost effectiveness analysis of alverine/simethicone (meteospasmyl®) in the treatment of patients with ibs in Mexico.*

Value Health. 2013 May;16(3):A214

Authors: Soto H, Pizarro M, Botello BS, Rizzoli A, Toriz A

PMID: 23693818 [PubMed - in process]

View the full article


----------

